# Show and go Video. Panda Style.



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kenny Cano's take on Show and Go. Dope as video. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Great video :thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Killed it, great video:thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for the love kenny at then end! :laugh:


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

:beer: greatness


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome vid


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

HAHA my girl is on the cover and my red shorts and white legs
Great video man :thumbup:


----------



## xiaoyu (Apr 26, 2012)

This seems also is really good! 
http://www.powerlevelaion.com/Diablo-3-power-leveling.html


----------

